# Showing this weekend, just some questions! **LONG**



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> I will be showing two handed, which the judges seem to be okay with. Tomorrow he will get the western bit in and I will work with him on the ground, getting him used to it.


If you are riding two handed, it should be in a snaffle, not a curb bit, so there shouldn't be too much adjusting for your horse to do. Please do not ride two handed in a curb bit on a mostly english horse



> Also, do you think it is okay to do this little schooling show while Bear is skinny still? He is gaining so much weight, but is still skinny. I was thinking of Making a little Sign that says, "RESCUE HORSE" on it, so no one can ***** at me to much about it. I will tell the judges that he is a rescue and that he was only rescued a 1 1/2 months ago.


In my honest-to-God, blunt-as-heck opinion for _any horse, not just yours_, I wouldn't care if the horse is rescued or not. A skinny horse is a skinny horse, and I personally would comment on it if I saw a skinny horse at a show. If the horse is that thin, he should be at home eating, not burning calories showing. If the horse looks very thin, I would even go so far as bringing it to the stewards' attention. 
I don't mean to offend, but that would be my reaction to seeing a skinny horse at a show. 
You know that I really love the looks of Bear, and I think he has SO much potential!! I'm really honestly not trying to be mean, I am trying to just inform you as to what I would do if I saw a skinny horse at a show. _Any_ skinny horse!
Bear is looking better, but in my humble opinion, he still has some weight to gain before you're 1) working him hard and 2) showing. 



> Should I do button braids, would that look okay western? Or should I just band?


If you decide to show at any point in the western discipline, braiding is out. Banding is the accepted method of "presenting" your horse's mane.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks JDI. As you said, he shouldnt be being worked yet, that is why whenever I do ride him, I only do walk trot, maybe 3-5 strides of canter. I have only ridden him about 6ish times since I got him, and that was a month an a half ago. Since that "confo" shot was taken he has been doing side-rein lunging and has gained another 45lbs. His back is more filled out, though his butt isnt. This is going to sound totally ignorant, and it really is, but I am going to show him this weekend. I am not going to do any canter with him for another couple of months, though that is totally off topic. I am being 100% selfish in this situation, and I feel so bad for doing that, but this is going to be out only show for a while, atleast until he gains more weight and muscle. 

I am going to see how he does in the next few days before the show, though I will only be riding him once before the show (tomorrow), and if he seems to be in any pain or having any problems with things, I wont do the show. 

Just saying, I did get the OK from a few different trainers, and my farrier.

I agree with your point-of-views, but again, im going to be young and ignorant... "/

I hope what I just said doesnt upset anyone, like I said, I am just being ignorant... ):

Also, is banding okay for english? Or should I just not do anything with his mane? Would a french braid in his mane be okay for both English and Western?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> I am being 100% selfish in this situation, and I feel so bad for doing that





> I hope what I just said doesnt upset anyone, like I said, I am just being ignorant... ):


*sigh* Okay, I might seem mean here:
Problem is, you can't claim ignorance on this one. You have been warned, and told otherwise. You can lie to yourself if you want, but you know that what you're doing is wrong.
Personally, I don't respect a rider who shows their underweight horse, and I will comment on it and I will remember. I will draw attention to the "upper ups" of the show. 
Even if he's gained 45 lbs from those pictures, he still has a long way to go. 


> he shouldnt be being worked yet



You admit this yourself. So do you really think he should be dealing with the stress of showing?
It doesn't look good on you for the long term. I'm a little surprised that your instructor is okay with it, as it affects her reputation as well. 
I am not okay with this. 
It's one show... that's all I can say.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, whatever, I guess I just wont show, doesnt matter. I know im stupid for even thinking about working him at all, so I will just stop working him until spring, maybe longer. 'Kay thanks, bye.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

And yes, I am being immiture about this, but hey sometimes I am (like right now), everyone is sometimes. People dont like hearing that they shouldnt be doing something and that is why I am reacting. Sorry that I am being rude, guess im just a bit upset. "/ Sorry.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It stinks waiting. Been there, and am still there (now the horse has weight on, and I'm injured!!) and guess what? It doesn't suck any less. 
When you rescue and rehab a horse, you take on a LOT of responsibility... much more so than when you buy a horse that's in shape or at least in good condition. You take some sacrifices with that responsibility. 
Bear is super cute, and I think you two make an awesome pair. I would absolutely hate for your name to be tarnished because of a bit of impatience. I would hate for you to look back on this a few years from now and regret going to this show because you know it's too early. 
Living with regret for another living being hurts. When I was young and ignorant I rode my very strong gelding in a wire snaffle. I have a picture of us at a show in that wire snaffle. I wish someone had said something, but this was way back in the olden days of no conventional internet like we have today, and being in a "barn bubble" where my trainer recommended the bit, and told me not only that it was ok, but that it would help fix my horse. I wish someone could have drawn attention to my error, because I wouldn't be living with the regret today.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay...anyone talking sh** on this forum needs to be quiet...I have trained MULTIPLE horses that are underweight...and have talked with many trainers on this very topic...
There is NOTHING wrong with showing a horse like Bear...he is not emaciated or unhealthy in appearance or being. His rider knows what she is doing and knows her horse better than anyone on this forum does! It is her decision...
Back on the topic from a trainers perspective...

When working with a horse...that you want to show...a schooling show is the BEST option...it is low key and not stressful on the horse. If she was doing a 4ft jumper course...yes I would be worried, but Bear is fit and fine for what his rider is asking of him. The BEST and HEALTHIEST way of putting weight on your horse is simple...increase calorie intake and exercise. An underweight horse should never be left to wait to gain weight back...that can be VERY dangerous to the horses health and physical being. Anyone with a problem can talk to me about it... I have trained multiple horses and riders...and have worked with many horses, riders and trainers which is wear I take my wisdom from. Thanks you
Haley


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think people should be very careful when judging others. I'm glad that the OP has this horse and is willing to ask opinions. Her horse, while being a rescue (good for her!!) isn't in THAT bad a shape. This is a fun, local show and the horse seems healthy and happy. It does no harm to give the horse a good experience. That being said, I would probably take him mainly for the experience of going somewhere. I would put very few demands on him and only do minor, simple requirements. If someone is rude enough (or concerned enough) to mention his light condition, be willing to kindly and patiently explain his rescue status. 

Take him to the show, have fun, demand little, and give him a positive experience. 

BTW, while I would take him to this show, and others like it, I would wait until he is in somewhat better condition before I would take him to any rated/recognized shows.

You have a really nice horse and you should have fun with him. Oh, and be a bit careful with the jumping. He does look like he does have some issues with his front legs that might not be compatible with a lot of hard jumping.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the support TwoPoint & Allison! I was hoping at least one person was going to say that I should go because I got a lot of other horse people telling me I should go. Anyways, yes, I am going. Im not doing the Showmanship, as he isnt really ready for that and I think that might stress him out a tiny bit.

Allison:
Yeah, I wouldnt be doing any rated shows until late spring/summer, once he is fat and in shape. Also his knees are like that because of a bad hoof job. We werent able to get our normal farrier out so we had to use another farrier and he did a VERY bad job... Plus he was 4+ weeks over due when we got him. Now he is a bit frog soar, and I am doing something about that. He used to do 3' hunters, but he wont be doing that until he is in top conditioning and his legs/hooves are doing better. When I do start jumping him again, we will be doing tiny stuff, just 2' tops. We will be doing lots of grid work and such to get him into shape and to get me into shape.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MissTwoPoint said:


> Okay...anyone talking sh** on this forum needs to be quiet..*.I have trained MULTIPLE horses that are underweight...and have talked with many trainers on this very topic...
> There is NOTHING wrong with showing a horse like Bear*...he is not emaciated or unhealthy in appearance or being. His rider knows what she is doing and knows her horse better than anyone on this forum does! It is her decision...
> Back on the topic from a trainers perspective...
> 
> ...


Haley, welcome to the forum. It would perhaps be wise to watch your language a little. 
I have been riding and showing for nearly two decades and will not hesitate to bring attention to the show authorities if I see a horse that is underweight at a show. There IS a problem with showing an underweight horse, that is why it's unaccepted. 
You have trained many horses that are underweight? Wonderful for you. Light training on an underweight horse to help them muscle up? Great. Showing and hard riding? NOT cool.




Allison Finch said:


> *I think people should be very careful when judging others. I'm glad that the OP has this horse and is willing to ask opinions. *Her horse, while being a rescue (good for her!!) isn't in THAT bad a shape. This is a fun, local show and the horse seems healthy and happy. It does no harm to give the horse a good experience. That being said, I would probably take him mainly for the experience of going somewhere. I would put very few demands on him and only do minor, simple requirements. *If someone is rude enough (or concerned enough) to mention his light condition, be willing to kindly and patiently explain his rescue status. *
> 
> Take him to the show, have fun, demand little, and give him a positive experience.
> 
> ...


I'm not judging anyone at all. I am offering my opinion as to why the OP should not show this horse. Thing is, a horse that is that underweight shouldn't be going to a show, and I will not hesitate to call someone out on it. 




eventerwannabe said:


> Thanks for the support TwoPoint & Allison! I was hoping at least one person was going to say that I should go because I got a lot of other horse people telling me I should go. *Anyways, yes, I am going. *Im not doing the Showmanship, as he isnt really ready for that and I think that might stress him out a tiny bit.
> 
> Allison:
> Yeah, I wouldnt be doing any rated shows until late spring/summer, once he is fat and in shape. Also his knees are like that because of a bad hoof job. We werent able to get our normal farrier out so we had to use another farrier and he did a VERY bad job... Plus he was 4+ weeks over due when we got him. Now he is a bit frog soar, and I am doing something about that. He used to do 3' hunters, but he wont be doing that until he is in top conditioning and his legs/hooves are doing better. When I do start jumping him again, we will be doing tiny stuff, just 2' tops. We will be doing lots of grid work and such to get him into shape and to get me into shape.


Of course you're going. Some people have told you yes do it so of course you're going to take that excuse and run with it. Never thought for a second you wouldn't, but I did think for a moment I might have convinced you not to.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alrightey, lost it a bit there. Here is my revised edition:
OP, you are free to do what you wish. It is my personal opinion that your horse is a bit on the thin side to be showing. That is my personal opinion. I do bring stewards' attention to a thin horse on the showgrounds, but again that's me. Your horse is not emaciated, but he is quite thin. 
Because I have dealt with skinny horses, I may get a little defensive. Overly so? Probably. 
He needs muscle and I absolutely think you should be working him - lightly. 
I wish you the best of luck with Bear. 
If you have any questions you are more than welcome to PM me, as this will be my last reply on this thread


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I would honestly hold off on showing him until he got some more weight on him and you've ridden him a lot more. There is no rush! Give you and him more time to get used to the western deal, too.
I know how you feel, my horse will be back in my loving arms (I'm away at college and he's coming out here from home) in a few weeks, and I want to just be out there riding all the time and I'm already looking at shows to go to... but I need to be realistic. He and I need time to train, he hasn't been worked (just like your horse.. you said you've ridden him 6 times?) and he's not in show condition (neither is your guy, in my eyes.) so... just take it slow. I know it's hard but if I were you I'd wait several months.. it won't do anything but help! Like JDI said, *it's just one show!*

 Good luck either way though! I'm glad he has such an eager owner who wants to do so many things with him! He's going to be beautiful at full weight!! (and he is pretty now, too of course!!)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

justdressageit,
I wounder if you would see a REALLY fit three day horse (not a combined test horse) and think it is "underweight", would you go report them? You would be wrong. They are lean and muscled with little extraneous fat.

Unless a horse is unhealthy looking, I will keep it to myself. If I feel passionate about a horse's condition, I will go to the owners and ask about it. They deserve a chance to explain. If I don't get a reasonable explanation ONLY THEN will I go to any organizer to complain.

I see neither in the OP's horse, IMHO.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

A very muscular horse with VERY little body fat, looks DRASTICALLY different than a just rescued horse. Just saying...
And it's not rude for someone who is concerned to say something. It's actually a lot worse NOT to say anything, IMO.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

BaliDoll said:


> A very muscular horse with VERY little body fat, looks DRASTICALLY different than a just rescued horse. Just saying...
> And it's not rude for someone who is concerned to say something. It's actually a lot worse NOT to say anything, IMO.


Quoted for truth. 
A skinny, undermuscled horse looks NOTHING like a fit, toned horse. There is a MASSIVE difference. This horse is both skinny and undermuscled, not fit. 
Personally, I wouldn't take it to a show. Denny looked like that when I first got him (rescue/upgrade) and I covered him with a blanket (seasonally appropriate) because I was embarrassed - and I was the one that rescued him! He put weight on quickly though and a month later even looked like a completely new horse. But I'd be damned if I had ever taken him out while he looked the way he did.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

just dressage it...
thank you but this is not a first time for me in these threads. I was once a victim of this site and had to change my username because of how bad people would get on here. I do not believe a schooling show is that bad for a horse like bear...thank you for agreeing with me on the light riding, and i do believe that a horse in bears shape is more than healthy to do what his rider is asking of him. I also have had to report to people when their horse is underweight but Bear is not at all an unhealthy looking horse. The pix posted on here do not look like an underweight unhealthy emaciated horse at all!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> The pix posted on here do not look like an underweight unhealthy emaciated horse at all!


The horse is underweight. Not emaciated, but so underweight I would never even think of showing him. 

Welcome back.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you. i was hoping i would never have to return here since it is an internet public place where people can pretend to be whoever or whatever they want...too many posers and fakers on here that think they know everything...and after looking at this horse..i wouldnt ever want you to see my horse...my horse is thoroughbred that was bred to be light for racing...his ribs are almost visable due to his cribbing problem yet he is the healthiest horse at my barn...appearances are very very deceiving.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

the link is to a picture of a horse i recently had to give back to its owners as I did not have the time needed to dedicate to the horse...but this is ellie...another light bred ottb mare. she may appear light and unhealthy here but she has been shown in 2 hunter (flat) shows since this picture was taken and is worked just like most of the beginner flat horses are worked at my barn and has only continued to get better. although some people disagree with her weight...it is natural for some horses to be lighter than others...and it could be the case with bear...not saying it is...but its not smart to judge a horse by its appearance


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

While that isn't a great picture to judge from, she is not nearly as underweight as the OP's horse. 
I have a thin Thoroughbred as well. I know how hard it is to keep weight on some of these suckers, but guess what? I sure as heck woudln't take him into public if he was that underweight. Bear is an unhealthy weight. He should be put on a good diet and light exercise. He shouldn't be dealing with the stress of showing. He's not emaciated, but he's thin enough that he would turn an eye or two.
Here's my thin, hard keeper Thoroughbred gelding when I first bought him:
























I kept (seasonally appropriate) blankets on him because I was embarrassed. He was a rescue, everyone at my barn knew that, but I have to say, showing was the absolute last thing on my mind. I had ample opportunity to, as well.
Here he is now: 
















He's a little on the sleek/thinish side, but you can see the difference. He's muscled, he's got weight, he doesn't have the protruding spine or pockets behind his scapulas, or lacking in the hindquarter.

The OP's horse is thin. He has a protruding spine, and is lacking muscle or fat in major areas of his body. He is not a show-fit horse.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

From one equestrian to another I must say your horse is absolutely gorgeous as I do have a week spot for TB's and yes while he may not be fit for a rated show or anything...I do not believe I schooling show would do much harm at all I trust the OP's judgement as I do know her via youtube that she will put her horses health before her wants and will be smart in what she does whether she rides him or not. I've been around horses way worse than Bear in shows that have beaten Warmbloods without a problem.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

MissTwoPoint said:


> I've been around horses way worse than Bear in shows that have beaten Warmbloods without a problem.


But is that really the point? When you take in a rescue shouldn't your number one priority be to get him in top condition, bond with him, and be happy together BEFORE you start trying to win things? Actually, it should be that way with ANY horse, but especially rescues.
What is the harm in waiting? I'd really like to know. Wait until bones in his back aren't showing, until he has been ridden more, and has some muscle on him! I mean, a schooling show for the experience can seriously wait until spring... Just saying. I don't understand how on earth a schooling show needs to happen so quickly. He has all the time in the world...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

BaliDoll said:


> But is that really the point? When you take in a rescue shouldn't your number one priority be to get him in top condition, bond with him, and be happy together BEFORE you start trying to win things? Actually, it should be that way with ANY horse, but especially rescues.
> What is the harm in waiting? I'd really like to know. Wait until bones in his back aren't showing, until he has been ridden more, and has some muscle on him! I mean, a schooling show for the experience can seriously wait until spring... Just saying. I don't understand how on earth a schooling show needs to happen so quickly. He has all the time in the world...


Quoted for truth again.
I just cannot understand the rush. It's one show. Your horse is unfit and more to the point, he's skinny. 
I really lose respect for anyone who claims to show or wants to show a horse that is in that condition. I find it infuriating that a person would put showing above a horse's well-being - and KNOW that it's wrong and will just "claim ignorace" if she's called out on it. 

I'm done in this thread. OP, you've heard seasoned people on this board tell you to not do it.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont think there is any reason for a rush...and I dont think she is rushing into this...she has had him for enough time to bond with him (people bond with horses at different rates) so I think its immature to judge the OP's bond with her horse without knowing her or the horse...I dont think showing is her main goal but its a good way to keep the horse in shape and idk what shows you guys do but in my experience...most shows I do, schooling or not, the horse has just about as much fun as me....which is usually a lot....so on the subject of stressing the horse out...that is a rider error...your horses are sensing your stress...I also find dressage it's last comment very offensive...for all we know you guys could both be novice riders pretending to be something they are not...there is also someone say to do it...I suggest before you make comments like that...you look into it a little it more. You guys do not know the horse or the rider, and all situations are different.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think he looks that bad. Did you guys read the timing ofthe pictures? Yes, in the "confo" pic he is a bit skinny. But in the most recent (western) picture, I see no ribs. He is under muscled and his butt is a bit sunken in, but he looks like a horse ready for work to muscle him up. I wouldn't jump a course on him, but a few WT classes aren't going to harm him.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

MissTwoPoint said:


> I dont think showing is her main goal but its a good way to keep the horse in shape


In shape? Doesn't that mean he'd have to have a shape to begin with? He's not of a healthy weight. There shouldn't be a worry about keeping him in shape yet! She said herself, she only walks and trots because he physically shouldn't be ridden very hard.



MissTwoPoint said:


> idk what shows you guys do but in my experience...most shows I do, schooling or not, the horse has just about as much fun as me....which is usually a lot....so on the subject of stressing the horse out...that is a rider error...your horses are sensing your stress


Shows are stressful. A horse is being taken out of his home environment and put into a place that is unfamiliar. There are people, dogs, trucks, other horses, etc... new sounds and smells... it's not a walk in the park. A seasoned show horse has fun at a show, I agree! But I don't think a rescue horse who was rescued less than two months ago should be exposed to that kind of thing just yet.

We're not saying that the horse and rider aren't bonded. They definitely can be. However, when a horse is put in that kind of environment, you need to know them inside and out 100%... which is doubtful that she's reached that point with him in two months. No doubt they have a bond and love for each other though.

I don't know about JDI's showing experience, but I am not a novice. I have been showing since I was old enough to enter walk/trot events on my own. I grew up on a breeding farm and we showed constantly. I have been to the APHA world show all my growing up... and countless others. I am exposed to the show world. I feel like I can have a say in this that matters. 

You can do what you want at the end of the day, but like JDI said... I lose respect for someone who would show a horse in that condition... and that IS rushing a horse. He's not ready. There is another thread where the OP says she's just starting western on him, first ride being 10/19... and she wants to show on the next weekend in something she AND the horse don't have much experience at? Really? Beyond the fact he is a rescue that's a little hasty.

And 1dog- I agree W/T won't hurt him. But four classes, and being in the show environment is stressful.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with you although she said the horse has been shown before and it is a schooling show which is meant for horses like this, and yes to keep him in shape...if she didnt ride him or didnt ride him enough and only fed him and gave him supplements and weight gaining junk, he would not be in any shape for showing either...it takes a mixture of the right kind of conditioning and feeding, horses are just like humans in this area of life. Someone that is too skiny doesnt just stop exercising or exercise bear minimum...but instead eats the right food and exercises to make the most of the food he/she eats.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, well it seems like we're as close to agreeing as we're going to be. lol Whether she shows or not is ultimately her decision and I hope she chooses whatever she feels right after reading this thread. Good luck, OP.


----------



## BarnBum (Oct 23, 2009)

While jumping, galloping etc with a underweight horse is very wrong I see nothing wrong with a couple of w/t classes. In fact, I encourage it. He is not THAT skinny, and what is a better way to bond then spending the day togeth in a low stress friendly environbent. And its not as if its a championship, if you feel he is getting stressed just simply go home. 

Sitting in a field eating is not a good way to get healthy. Everyday he should get out and do something, if he's a rescue horse then you need to show him that there is something better out there than the abuse/neglect he previously suffered. (Which you are obviously doing). Personally, I think NOT excercising him is a bad idea. Give him plenty of hay and alfalfa etc and NEVER overwork him, not because he's skinny because he is not conditioned thats all. Going on trailrides, playing around, lungeing with side reins all of these things are fun and productive. And eating hay and sitting around will not help him build up muscles, only work will do that. And I'm not saying you should go do a jump course but what you are doing is perfect.

Horses are not little breakable fragile glass dolls. They romp and play. I know my OTTB is miserable when I dont ride him. Bear loves you, thats all you need to know.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Last comment, I promise:
Wow, I find it quite intriguing that there are so many first time posters making their absolute first appearance on this thread.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

hahahaha my thoughts exactly, JDI.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

most of us prefer to be out living and riding then spending our time on computers in horse forums...sorry bout that =P


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought that was you "TwoPoint", hehe. ;]

Anyways, I respect all of your opinions, but I will be showing Bear this weekend. He is doing just fab. and I know we will have a very good time Saturday.

FYI...
Bear is a very seasoned show horse. He has been to the biggest H/J show in Washington State a few times and has shows multiple other times. I have shown about 5 or so times and no longer get nervous about shows, now I just get a bit excited and just really chilled out (but focused). Once I settle in, for me its like schooling at home.

To BaliDoll:
Yes, Bear has only been ridden western once, but picked it up very quickly. Bear loves being put to the test, I guess you could say, but thinks things through quickly and is very smart. He was so happy the day that I rode him western. Just because he has never done it before doesnt mean that he cant show right away in it. 

PS: 
This is just me being wierd and wanting to share, but Bear is getting 50lbs. of (soaked) beet pulp per day. 
PSS:
Please dont tell me that is to much, he is being lightly worked and the vet said he should be on about that much.
PSS:
I attached some pictures from our first western ride ever together. I know I look like poo, but we were really working on him. This is the first time he has collected undersaddle in a very long time, so im just sooo proud of him, and he handled the new saddle like a pro! Nice comments please!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely looking horse, I personally dont like to show an unfit horse fat or thin . but he is your horse and YOU know him best if you think he is ready go for it! 
Pls if if shows signs of stress or tiredness Swallow your pride and finish there wether its the first class or the 5th you dont want his first time back in the ring to be too much.
Apart from that good luck!!!


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow! he is looking great and haha yesss...its THE TwoPoint x] haha wow that doesnt sound prideful at all but anyway...wow in the recent pictures you guys look great....definitely seeing a good show weekend for you guys!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you guys think he would look good with a banded mane? I would have that for english and western. Also, should I do anything with his short little tail (besides brush it)?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

And thanks TwoPoint! You will be one of the first to know how we did, I will just tell you over youtube.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright, I'm done with this thread now, too. lol need to get out before I say something I will feel sorry about later. Have a good show!

and misstwopoint... one, I looked at your youtube, won't say anything besides I don't think you're a "trainer", based on what I saw. A good rider, yes, trainer- no. Also, whether or not we are on horseforum has nothing to do with how much time we spend with our horses. For you to come in here as your first post and defend eventerwannabe, who wasn't being attacked in the first place only told our honest opinions, as your first post and being friends on youtube prior to coming to HF makes it seem like you were recruited. That's all I was thinking.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

BaliDoll:
TwoPoint was not recruted, I promise you. We talk to eachother, so she knows whats going on in my horsey life. She came in here on her own, so please, dont assume things that are not true. TwoPoint was stating her opinions, and they just so happened to be the same as mine.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

BaliDoll said:


> Alright, I'm done with this thread now, too. lol need to get out before I say something I will feel sorry about later. Have a good show!
> 
> and misstwopoint... one, I looked at your youtube, won't say anything besides I don't think you're a "trainer", based on what I saw. A good rider, yes, trainer- no. Also, whether or not we are on horseforum has nothing to do with how much time we spend with our horses. For you to come in here as your first post and defend eventerwannabe, who wasn't being attacked in the first place only told our honest opinions, as your first post and being friends on youtube prior to coming to HF makes it seem like you were recruited. That's all I was thinking.


My thoughts exactly.
Even under saddle in the most recent western pictures, that horse is too skinny to be going to a show. This horse should be getting worked very lightly and really be worrying more about eating and gaining weight. 
I would not take this horse to a show of be associated with a person taking a horse like this to a show. He looks like Denny when I first got him and I hid that horse under rugs until he gained weight. The last place I'd be is on a showground.
I do think it is a bit selfish of you to be doing this, that is my opinion, and I wish you would re-think your decision. I am disappoined in the decision you made.

I am 100% done with this thread, I am unsubscribing so I don't have the temptation to reply more.


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for stalking me on youtube balidoll hahaha makes me laugh..i was not recruited...believe me...and yes the horse in my videos Jock...I hand trained myself...thank you very much and sorry that I dont post videos that dont show me training...I dont train many riders...mainly horses...but thank you for the compliment on my riding...


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i dont think he looks that bad yes alittle skinny, but nothing serious. i think a few walk trot classes would be fine, as long as he gets a break between them and a good walking warmup. i dont think it would cause any harm


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice replt cutter!

I will be getting there at 8:15 to get a super long warm up and do last minute touch-ups. My first class should be at about 9:15-9:30. Haha, early bird gets the worm! ;]

Anyways, when I am not showing he will be at the trailer eating his hay and muching on Beet Pulp. He will get a very long break inbetween english and western, so that way he can regain some energy and such.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck this weekend! Bear is super adorable and I think it's great that you rescued him.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Wintec. Bear ended up pulling a shoe the morning of the show, and no way would I show a horse that had 3 shoes, hehe. Anyways, I shows my western trainers mare western. We got 1st in eq. and 3rd in pleasure. She was super lazy, so I put my spurs on to wake her up a little (more like my trainer told me to) and then she didnt lope, he galloped, it was fun... ;]

Im sure Bear didnt mind, he got to stay out in the yard and eat tall, green grass all day!

Anyways, it might be that Bear and I wont be working for a while, lol. I am pulling his back shoes because his hooves are just not holding up to them well. I just have a gut feeling he will do better without them. So I am going to give him time to get used to have only front shoes, which will be interesting. So lets cross our fingers that he holds up to it well. But that will also give up lots of bonding time with eachother, which will be very good!

Yesterday when I got home from the show, he just touched noses with Junior for a minute then came right to me and gave me a bit "hug". So cute!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Great job! Too bad Bear couldn't go, I bet he would have done awesome! It always seems that the day before or even the day of the show something goes wrong, atleast for me anyways =) but atleast you still got to go. Good luck with Bear and we hope to hear more about him in the future!

-Wintec


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your horse pulling a shoe the day of your show but Kudos to you for making a good choice (about the shoe) and not taking him : ) I hope you had fun on your trainers horse and congrats on getting first in your eq. class.


----------

